# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  ایجاد یک بخش برای قرار دادن سورس کدها...

## HO457

سلام،
میخواستم بگم اگه میشه توی سایت برنامه نویس یه قسمت جدید باز بشه که هر کس سورس یا برنامه ای به هر زبانی مثل DELPHI,VB.NET,VC و زبانهای برنامه نویسی دیگه ای نوشته بتونه در دسته بندی های مختلف قرار بده تا دیگران بتونن از اونها استفاده کنن. مثل سایتهای CodeProject یا PlanetSourceCode.
با تشکر از مدیران این سایت.
موفق باشید. :wink:

----------


## meandyouwith2003

اگر این کار رو انجام بدید ، خیلی خوب میشه
GoodLuck :sunglass:

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

این سایت یه Community هست و کدهایی که کاربران  Upload می کنن نتیجه  Challenge هایی هست که بین کاربران بوجود میاد.
هدف سایتهایی که اسم بردید در کنار Forumهایی که دارن ارایه کدهای .....

----------


## HO457

منم اینو می دونم. ولی میشه در کنار این کار اون کار رو هم انجام داد. درست میگم؟

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

آره منم موافقم :موفق: 

یه بخشی داشته باشیم به نام CodeBank

که دیگه وقتی یه برنامه می خواهیم درست کنیم راههای هم رو دوبار تکرار نکنیم

برای ساختن ماشین لازم نیست هر دفعه چرخ رو اختراع کرد :mrgreen:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

افتتاح بخشی بنام Code Central برای سال 84 در برنامه کار قرار دارد.

----------


## Babak-Aghili

:تشویق:

----------


## hr110

> افتتاح بخشی بنام Code Central برای سال 84 در برنامه کار قرار دارد.


قراره که فقط سورس کدهای بچه های سایت باشه یا نه هر چی از دستمون بیاد میتونیم بزاریم ملت حال کنن :wink:

----------


## مهندس

> افتتاح بخشی بنام Code Central برای سال 84 در برنامه کار قرار دارد.


سلام

خیلی عالیه  :موفق: 
به صورت Upload Center‌ خواهد بود  ؟   :گیج:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خیر، بصورت Download Center

----------


## HO457

> خیر، بصورت Download Center


ولی اگه به صورت Upload Center باشه خیلی بهتره. چون اگه کسی برنامه ای نوشت بتونه برای استفاده بقیه بذاره. :wise1:

----------


## ali_hadian

بله
یه پیشنهاد جالب
شما اجازه آپلود رو به همه اعضا بدید
بعد هرکس یه فایل رو دانلود کرد میتونه بهش امتیاز بده
خودتون در درجه اول فایلهای بی مورد را حذف کنید
بعد بسته به  امتیاز  فایل یه دوره حیات براش تعیین بشه(مثلا دائم ، سه ماه ، یک ماه یا ...)
بعد از اون هم فایل پاک بشه مگر اینکه به صورت دائم باشه
اینطوری هم همه امکان آپلود دارند هم در فضا صرفه جویی میشود
چطوره؟

----------


## M-Gheibi

شدیدا با ارسال فایل (آپلود) توسط همه کاربران مخالفم. مطمئنا همه دلیلش رو میدونند.

----------

راهی که آقای  ali_hadian   پیشنهاد کردن جالبه .

البته فکر کنم مدیریت این بخش کار سختی باشه . یعنی همه سورس ها تست بشن و بی مورد ها و بدرد نخورهاش حذف بشن .

----------


## مهندس

> شدیدا با ارسال فایل (آپلود) توسط همه کاربران مخالفم. مطمئنا همه دلیلش رو میدونند.


سلام

به نظر من هم همینطوره و اگر همه بخوان آپلود کنن چیز تمیزی در نمیاد  :oops: 
همون  *Download center * بهتره  :موفق:

----------


## HO457

خوب میشه یه کاری کرد، یه ایمیل مثل codecenter@barnamenevis.com یا مثل این ساخته بشه و هر کس کدی برنامه ای نوشت و خواست بذاره تو سایت به این ایمیل بفرسته و بعد مدیران سایت بعد از چک کردن برنامه اونو تو سایت بذارن.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خوب میشه یه کاری کرد، یه ایمیل مثل codecenter@barnamenevis.com یا مثل این ساخته بشه و هر کس کدی برنامه ای نوشت و خواست بذاره تو سایت به این ایمیل بفرسته و بعد مدیران سایت بعد از چک کردن برنامه اونو تو سایت بذارن.


اینطوری بعد از چند وقت مدیران سایت باید تمام کار و زندگیشون رو ول کنند و یه کمیته تست سورس کد تشکیل بدند! :wink:

----------


## ali_hadian

سلام
راه خودم از همه بهتره چون بخش اعظم مدیریت با کمک همه اعضای سایت انجام بشه و فقط مدیران نقش ناظر را دارند و به درد نخورها خود به خود پاک میشن
البته به شرطی که همه با انصاف رای بدن

----------


## titbasoft

> اینطوری بعد از چند وقت مدیران سایت باید تمام کار و زندگیشون رو ول کنند و یه کمیته تست سورس کد تشکیل بدند!


1) میشه از یک ایمیل برای هر بخش استفاده کرد
2) مدیران هر بخش بتون به کسانی که مورد اعتماد اند مثلا بعضی از کاربران طلائی هم اجازه دسترسی به اون ایمیل رو بدن

و یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم اینکه می تونید فقط به کاربران با فعالیت بالا اجازه upload بدید اینطوری هم یه انگیزه برای فعالیت ایجاد میشه هم کد ها مطمئن تر از آب در میان :wink:

----------


## MM_Mofidi

یا یه گروه خاص برای آپلود سورس تشکیل بشه با درخواست عضویت و تایید مثل مثلا گروه مقالات :wink:

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

بابا ما می خواهیم سورس کد رو بزاریم

سورس کد که دیگه upload و download نمی خواهد
با همون پستهای عادی سورس بدرد بخور رو می گذاریم :موفق:

----------


## javad_hosseiny

بسیار عالی و نیکو سال 84 هم رسید ما همچنان منتظریم (اقای کرامتی) (حتی در حد مثلا نمونه برنامه های کاربردی در بخش برنامه های فاکس پرو هم بشه خوب ها)

----------


## javad_hosseiny

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------

